# mozilla 1.7 ohne Antialiasing?



## StefanR (21. Juli 2004)

Hy, kann es sein das der Mozilla 1.7 unter Linux kein Antialiasing unterstützt? Ist mir heute mal aufgefallen, weil ich habe irgendwie zwei Versionen drauf von Mozilla einmal ne 1.42 und einmal ne 1.7 so und die 1.42 glättet die Schriften bei der 1.7 habe ich imemr diese extremen Treppeneffekte also es wird nichts geglättet. Kann man das evtl einstellen oder sollte ich ganz auf die 1.7-er denn verzichten?


----------



## fraenky (25. Juli 2004)

Hatte ich auch. Hab dann das RPM installiert und schon ist alles sauber 
Hab SUSE 9.1


----------



## JohannesR (26. Juli 2004)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere muss man unter der URI "about:config" den Wert  font.FreeType2.enable auf true setzen. Ich hoffe das ist richtig, ich kanns grade nicht checken. Sonst könnte man googlen.


----------



## speakmy (17. September 2004)

*Schrift*



> _Original geschrieben von fraenky _
> *Hatte ich auch. Hab dann das RPM installiert und schon ist alles sauber
> Hab SUSE 9.1 *




es richtig das die schrift sauber ist bei dem suse 9.1 rpm, doch leider ist dies nicht die 1.7 version und daher wird ihm nicht geholfen.


bis dann...


----------



## speakmy (17. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Wenn ich mich recht erinnere muss man unter der URI "about:config" den Wert  font.FreeType2.enable auf true setzen. Ich hoffe das ist richtig, ich kanns grade nicht checken. Sonst könnte man googlen. *



du hast schon den richtigen weg eingeschlage, man muss aber noch einen neuen eintrag hinzufügen:

font.directory.truetype.1   ( Value string) /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype , dann sollte es gehen.

desweiteren empfehle ich die werte von "font.Freetype2.autohinted bis font.allow_doub....." auf true zu setzen .


bis dann


----------



## speakmy (17. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von StefanR _
> *Hy, kann es sein das der Mozilla 1.7 unter Linux kein Antialiasing unterstützt? Ist mir heute mal aufgefallen, weil ich habe irgendwie zwei Versionen drauf von Mozilla einmal ne 1.42 und einmal ne 1.7 so und die 1.42 glättet die Schriften bei der 1.7 habe ich imemr diese extremen Treppeneffekte also es wird nichts geglättet. Kann man das evtl einstellen oder sollte ich ganz auf die 1.7-er denn verzichten? *




setze mal unter about:config folgendes ein:

font.directory.truetype.1   ( Value string) /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype , dann sollte es gehen.


bis dann.....


----------



## Helmut Klein (17. September 2004)

Nächstes mal nutzt du bitte die Editier-Funktion dieses Forums bevor du 3 Beiträge hintereinander verfasst, speakmy.

Außerdem gilt hier unsere Netiquette welche du mit deiner Anmeldung als verbindlich akzeptiert hast - durchgehende Kleinschreibung ist unerwünscht.


----------

